# Dry Camping for a Week



## Thor

Hi

The TT is all packed and the batteries charged. Heading out tommorrow for a week of dry camping. I have managed 4 days but this will be a stretch. We are heading north, north and even further north.

I figure we will stop somewhere in northern Ontario and just find a nice spot for some R&R by a nice quite peaceful lake.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv

Awesome Thor. Enjoy

My parents have a 'secret' spot just outside of the gates to Algonquin Park. We took our old TT there with them a couple of years ago and camped in an old logging camp. No Hookups, no neighbours and best of all no cost.

It was excellent.


----------



## Y-Guy

Thor have a good trip. Do be aware that the closer to the North Pole you get your batteries drain an an increasing amount.







Isn't it snowing in Canada yet? (excuse me while I duck)


----------



## NDJollyMon

I don't know about Canada...but it's been the coldest summer I can remember around ND.

Does cold and summer even belong in the same sentence???

Have a nice relaxing, safe trip!


----------



## Thor

Hi

I normally get a good laugh ever year when we see cars with plates from the States and there are skiis on the roof....this year the jokes on me. It has been a cool wet summer so far









eh!
Thor


----------



## Y-Guy

Thor said:


> eh!


----------



## Thor

Hi

Well I am back in town after dry camping for a week in the great white north. Found a great spot in the Canadian shield surrounded by rocks, trees, beach and tress.







Outstanding is the only way to describe it. No one for miles and miles.

I will post pics in a couple of days.

Learned a few things about dry camping for a long period of time.

1 - You never have enough fresh water
2 - You always have too much gray water
3 - Black water is not an issue
4 - Batteries lasted until the last day. (Furnace would not stay on. All I had to do was plug the cord into the truck to get it going) The meter read empty but everthing still worked including the water pump. Mind you when the pump kicked on the lights dimmed. We used the lights alot for reading and playing board games
5 - Running the fridge on propane was no problem
6 - Running the water heater was no problem
7 - Navy showers








8 - Family had a blast and will visit our private spot again.

Thor

PS - Yes I used the furnace in Aug. it is Canada


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

Welcome back!!! sunny action

The furnace is not so weird at this time of year, it has been warm during the days and super cold at nights.

I can't remember, do you have dual 6 volt batteries?? Glad that they held up for you.

You haven't missed a whole lot except lots of rain............
















Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy

Thor one thing, though in group sites I don't recommend, is to take a long hose and drain your grey water away into the trees. In reality you're not going to hurt anything and as long as its not a heavily used spot and its only grey water it really shouldn't be an issue. For those that may jump at the thought of this, I'm not saying do this in organized campgrounds, just in dispersed camping situations.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Or drain some in the black tank if there's room.


----------



## rennerbee

Wow, a whole week? I can't quite get myself to try it for the weekend just yet. I'll work on it but if we could find a spot like the one you described, i'd be willing to give it a try!


----------



## Thor

Hi

I simply have 2, 12volts batteries. No real issue what so ever. I think you easily could make 10 days by not using as many lights and plugging into the TV once in awhile for a few hours. I ran everything just to see how long the batteries would last.

Private spots are easy to find in Ontario. Basically anywhere if you are about 4-5hrs north on Toronto, less if you go east and north. The french river area is wonderful as well with good dirt logging roads for remote access.

The best dry camping tool I bought was mt 15cup stove top coffee purk. Gotta have that java in the morning. (There was no Tim Horton's around. I know it is hard to believe that one could not find a Tim Horton's) (inside Canadian joke)

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

Thor,

You will have to fill me in that secret spot, we were off by Crows Lake on the weekend at Glen Allen Park. Really nice spot right on the water, we had the furnace running Saturday night it got down to 45 degrees. Still have not tried 100% dry camping yet I like the idea of hydro, water and sewer at my finger tips. Have found a house in Courtice with a nice big driveway so hopefully we sell ours soon so I can bring our baby home for those mods.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

Remember the fever. Bigger house for a bigger Outback









Thor


----------



## Thor

Posting some pics




























Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

Aren't the Canadian sunrises and sunsets just the best.. This is what it looked like when I fished in the morning. It just couldn't get any better.
Loon Lake on the Rideau Waterway, Chaffey's Lock to Newborough level.

Kevin


----------



## OPKSclan

NDJollyMon,

You mentioned in one of your replies to try drainig your grey tank into your black tank when the grey tank gets full. How do you accomplish this?

The grey water tank capacity is the biggest, and come to think of it my only problem with our 28BHS. Is there a way to install a larger capacity grey tank? My kids (me included) like to get real dirty while camping, so we take lots of showers.

Dan


----------



## Thor

Hurricane

I could not view your pic

Thor


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, Thor, I just wanted you to know that this person from the States is very familiar with Timmy Horton's. We love them and every year, when we go north to BC for our summer vacation the first place we look for is a Timmy's. My DH always get the plain cake doughnuts, I love the sour cream glazed and my mom gets the Boston creams. We always buy extra for breakfast the next day. Have heard they are coming down here to Seattle alongside Wendy's. Jodi


----------



## California Jim

Got a pantry full of Tim Hortons coffee







Relatives in Toronto


----------



## Thor

Glad to hear that our friends south of the border are enjoying Canadian java as well









Thor


----------

